# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  нужен дистрибутив 1С предприятие 8.2 (сама оболочка а не конфа)

## draude1985

нужен дистрибутив 1С предприятие 8.2 (сама оболочка а не конфа)

----------


## avm3110

> нужен дистрибутив 1С предприятие 8.2 (сама оболочка а не конфа)


то что Вы просите - называется Технологическая платформа. Её можно скачать в соответствующих разделах

----------


## draude1985

Спасибо за просвещение, честное слово даже не знал что это называется так, вот еще бы подкинули ссылочку на такой раздел, вроде полазил по форуму, ничего не нашел(((

----------


## AndrewEv

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...0&postcount=57

----------


## lionlion

платформа 8.2.12.80 вчерашняя http://depositfiles.com/files/pw002ycwr

_Добавлено через 5 минут 19 секунд_
сори это буха 2.0.14.8

_Добавлено через 15 минут 3 секунды_
вот правильная  http://depositfiles.com/files/gh4dj2l9y

----------


## mailanvar

> платформа 8.2.12.80 вчерашняя http://depositfiles.com/files/pw002ycwr
> 
> _Добавлено через 5 минут 19 секунд_
> сори это буха 2.0.14.8
> 
> _Добавлено через 15 минут 3 секунды_
> вот правильная  http://depositfiles.com/files/gh4dj2l9y


И если бы эмулятор к нему, если есть скиньте пожалуйста mailanvar@mail.ru

----------


## Makar121

а есть ломаная 
1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386)

----------


## Funtik45

вот вот, а ломанная есть или нет?

----------


## Хаос

> вот вот, а ломанная есть или нет?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...3&postcount=17 Платформа + эмулятор

----------


## Крузенштерн_ИФ

Выражаю огромную благодарность за науку. 8.2 прекрасно заработала под виндой и под убунтой:dance::dance::dance:

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 7 секунд_



> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...3&postcount=17 Платформа + эмулятор



в смысле Хаосу респект

----------


## Хаос

> в смысле Хаосу респект


А мне то за что, благодарите выложившего дистрибутив и эмуль пользователя!

----------

